# i have cat hes all black which suppose be lucky



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

i got my cat at 7 week old&he now nerly 2 year old.i trained him as baby all time cos i have parrets so i had keep sayin no&keep eye on him but now my cat is used to my birds so hes dosent even touch them or not even trys touch them.i had my parrets before i got cat so hes well used to my birds but i was worried incase he went to kill my birds cos cats go for birds but my cat wont touch them he just looks at them.but when cat meows my birds coppy meow lol.i get told i got good cat for him not touch birds but cos i trained him from 7 week old.but its been worth it as worked the hard work training


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

................Cool


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

i live on my own&had my cat from 7 week old but hes older now.but what i find strange he dosent like men cos hes runs in litter tray soon as a man works in like to do repairs.but i not no why hes like that with any men walks in.cold it be cos i live alone or what? but he gets jelous cryin if i talk to my parrets but cat get loads attension so my birds get same attnsion.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Erika Sounds fun at yours, your brave having a cat and birds as siblings Mine would most definitely be on a slaughter fest Black cats as with all cats are lucky coz they have great slaves like us and hopefully we are growing in numbers As for the men problem-who needs em when you've got a furry little black man for company and compassion


----------



## owlcat (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Erica, I have 7 cats, one of them is all black with just a small white tip on the end of her tail. I think we're definitely the lucky ones having cats to share our home. Unfortunately my husband & I separated after 23 yrs & I don't know what I would've done if I hadn't had my babies to come home to. They meet me at my gate after work & seem so happy to see me. I love them all.


----------



## Angelicats (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Erica,
Your black cat sounds and looks gorgeous. I myself adore black cats, and have owned 1 or 2.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

my cats all black has no white at all on his coat.hes called tarzan but i called him that cos he swings upside down holdin me wheelchir bars&he swings upside down onto tables&he follows me all over house&he jumps on me knee alot.he dosent jump onto kichen work serves as i trained him not to.hes been brought up well so now hes so good that i dont need say no


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

he sounds lovely, black cats are stunning


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

hes got cute face i was told&nice couor eyes&all black.im lucky to have him&be so good as trained him since 7 week old so hes good as gold now.hes now hes 2 years&one month.plus my birds i had him before him so hes been brought up with birds.but i got parrets now as had budges.but hes fine with them


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

heres my cat.hes all black.suppose be lucky but iv had no luck yet lol
tell me what u think of him?


----------



## angie (Feb 23, 2008)

he is lovely , i have a black and white cat. tarzen sounds like a lot of fun .


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

He sounds like a great fun, I bet its a joy top watch him!


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

hes funny expeccially hes cheacky&plays with wheelchair even thiu im in it.i coped him i went once tarzan where are u as coudent se him so made me jump but have guss where he was: he was on my wheelchair wheels as he must had good ballance.but hes lunny at times


----------

